# County Fair



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Today is our 4H fair poultry show. My girls have 23 birds entered plus eggs. Yesterday was a marathon chicken washing day! Can't wait to see how they do. It's gonna be a long, fun day!!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have 3 broilers entered in the rate of gain contest at the fair  good luck to your daughters!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Holy cow! That's a lot of chickens to keep track of, get ready, and care for during the fair. I give you koodos for keeping up with all that.  Best of luck to your girls.


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

Good luck! Wow your fair is early!!! My fair is the earliest around in my area and its not for another 2 weeks. I only have 16 birds entered but I'm at my max allowed then my sisters showing 4 for me and my friend has 11 of my birds entered


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

The fair here is from the 4th to the 14th. The fact that it's so early makes rate of gain particularly difficult since we have less time to fatten them up.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Very cool! Pictures?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Our fairs don't start until August. The state fair is mid-August. It would be nice to have one sooner in the summer.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome, Good luck. My daughter opted to not show this year but my son is showing our goose for Cloverbuds. Our fair isn't until around Aug 14th.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Meat birds got blue. Production layers got blue and one reserve champ. All show birds got blue with the best Plymouth Rock and the best D'anver. Eggs got reserve champion. Very good day overall.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Our fair always starts the first Friday in July. It's one of the earlier ones in Indiana. I'd like more time for the kids to work on projects, but it is what it is. We had poultry check in on the 4th this year. The show will be on the 4th next year. State Fair starts in August, but school here now starts August 5th. I have to pull kids out of school to show at the state fair but don't mind doing it since the school board decided to change the calendar to such an early start.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! Your schools start really early doubleoakfarm! What a bummer for the kids when its still summer weather. =( Ours won't start until Labor Day here in Upper Michigan. Colleges start last week of August which is when school used to start too.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

They tried to pass a law at the state level requiring schools to start after Labor Day unless a district was on a year round calendar. Our district decided to adopt a "balanced" calendar. They get off two weeks in October, two in December and two in March with the beginning of August start date. The state law didn't pass but we are stuck with this schedule.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)




----------

